# Coopers ******* Kennels



## sm69 (Dec 15, 2019)

Greetings all, I’m new to the forum and being converted from a GSP addiction to a V addiction. I’ve scoured the boards for any info on Coopers ******* line but have come up empty handed. Anybody have any input here? Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think Ray does any OFA health tests.
Atleast he didn't in the past. Without him doing a minimum of hips, I would pass on one of his pups.
He use to compete with his dogs in field trials.
I don't think he still competes with them.

I've only met 2 dogs bred by Ray.
One was a very good dog, the other was scared of just about everything.

You can contact Rene with Huntmore Vizsla. 
She should have a list of reputable breeders in Texas.


----------



## sm69 (Dec 15, 2019)

Appreciate the insight TR, many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't know this kennel but there are some tools you can use to help you try to determine something bout any breeder. I ran a search of "*******" through the Vizsla Pedigree Database; whether or not any of these dogs are from the specific kennel you are asking about isn't automatically shown but each dog, when you click on the name, will show its pedigree. Pedigree are incredibly important to most of us in the Vizsla world because it gives us knowledge of the dogs born long before the pup you may be interested in and what they may have accomplished. Recorded lineage accomplishments let us know what we may expect of a pup. Many times health issues which may include documented hip dysplasia. A lack of testing for hip dysplasia is a red flag warning to us as your dog may end up crippled because of it. Nearly all breeders of good repute test hips and elbows through OFA.org because they want to better the breed.

The databases I checked are Vizsla Pedigree Database: http://www.vizsladatabase.com/results.php?keyword=*******&mode=simple
and the OFA.org database: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search...tdte_end_year=&rptdte=&btnSearch=Begin+Search
My suggestion is to join a Vizsla club in your area; they are there to help you. They will support you and they may very well know of reputable breeders that may have litters now, or in the near future, that breed for the type of Vizsla that will fit your needs i.e. hunting versus show dog etc.

*
*

.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Please keep in mind, not every dog that has ******* in its name was bred by, or owned by Ray.

I do know this one was owned by him. 
http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=72132


----------



## sm69 (Dec 15, 2019)

Appreciate the input SP! I have been navigating the labyrinth of a rabbit hole (in a very good way!) that Texasred sent me down by suggesting I reach out to Renee with Huntmore. It has led to some great convo’s with people passionate about the breed as well as, according to my wife, way to many hours researching dogs on the database, ofa.com and caninehealthinfo.com. Learning a ton and really enjoying the journey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Jul 30, 2020)

texasred said:


> I don't think Ray does any OFA health tests.
> Atleast he didn't in the past. Without him doing a minimum of hips, I would pass on one of his pups.
> He use to compete with his dogs in field trials.
> I don't think he still competes with them.
> ...


we have a vizsla from ray. She is very scared of everything. What would cause this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The one I knew that was scared of everything, was from a mother that was the same way. 
Temperament can be genetic, and passed on from one of the parents.
It can even skip a generation, and show itself again. 
It's not always the reason. But a parent with an unstable temperament, has a higher chance producing unstable temperament in a litter. 
How old is your pup, and could it be going through a fear stage.


----------



## Piper (Jul 30, 2020)

texasred said:


> The one I knew that was scared of everything, was from a mother that was the same way.
> Temperament can be genetic, and passed on from one of the parents.
> It can even skip a generation, and show itself again.
> It's not always the reason. But a parent with an unstable temperament, has a higher chance producing unstable temperament in a litter.
> How old is your pup, and could it be going through a fear stage.


She is 1 year. We got her from Ray at 4 months. She hates leashes and won’t go on a walk. It’s driving my kids crazy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Guessing she lacked a lot of socialization over the first four months of her life. 
Is she scared out in the field, or just outdoors around man-made things?

I saw a while back he was selling a puppy for cheap. If I remember right it was an older puppy, and he said it was due to his health problems.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Guessing she lacked a lot of socialization over the first four months of her life. 
Is she scared out in the field, or just outdoors around man-made things?

I saw a while back he was selling a puppy for cheap. If I remember right it was an older puppy, and he said it was due to his health problems.


----------



## Piper (Jul 30, 2020)

texasred said:


> Guessing she lacked a lot of socialization over the first four months of her life.
> Is she scared out in the field, or just outdoors around man-made things?
> 
> I saw a while back he was selling a puppy for cheap. If I remember right it was an older puppy, and he said it was due to his health problems.


not scared in the field runs like crazy! It’s more man made things etc. and not scared at home for the most part. Gosh I hope I didn’t get that puppy. She seems good health wise so far. Could I email you?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She sounds just like the other dog I knew, I don't think she ever changed.

It was Ray that was having health problems, not the puppy. I think it was back problems, but could be wrong.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Check your messages


----------



## lofo (Oct 14, 2020)

Has anyone else here got a dog from Ray? He has good reviews on other gun dog forums but the above review about a scared 4month V is not great. I’ve been taking to Ray about getting a pup in Jan. Any advice or experience would be really appreciated


----------



## lofo (Oct 14, 2020)

Piper said:


> not scared in the field runs like crazy! It’s more man made things etc. and not scared at home for the most part. Gosh I hope I didn’t get that puppy. She seems good health wise so far. Could I email you?


Hi Piper, did you pick your dog out of a litter from Ray, or was she his only pup that age? What were his facilities like?


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

This is my opinion based upon what I have seen in my many years of Vizsla ownership. You will love your Vizsla more than you ever thought you could. You will want all of the good things in life for your Vizsla and you will want that life to be long and trouble free. Do yourself a favor; choose a breeder that performs the minimum health tests to show that pup will most likely be free of hip or elbow dysplacia; these are genetic tendencies that can cripple a dog as young as 4 months. Do yourself another favor; buy from a breeder that competes with their dogs; AKC or other national titles show he/she has bred dogs built to succeed in the show and/or field dog arena. If you want a dog that looks beautiful but doesn't want to chase birds all day; get one with a lot of conformation titles in the pedigree. If you want a dog that can go all day hunting birds, or running marathons with you, get one that comes from hunting or field dog lines...you can tell because the titles will be behind the dog's name. If you want a dog that looks good, and will be able to do other things you want him/her to do, get one that has titles before the father/mother names and behind them too. Those type of pedigrees show great conformation and the soundness to perform. These qualities are passed to the offspring. The Vizsla is known for beauty, personality, velcro tendencies and abilities...remember that when you look for a puppy. There are so many good breeders; choose one to provide your life companion.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

lofo said:


> Hi Piper, did you pick your dog out of a litter from Ray, or was she his only pup that age? What were his facilities like?


lofo, please review my response to this post, thanks.


----------



## lofo (Oct 14, 2020)

Starrpath said:


> This is my opinion based upon what I have seen in my many years of Vizsla ownership. You will love your Vizsla more than you ever thought you could. You will want all of the good things in life for your Vizsla and you will want that life to be long and trouble free. Do yourself a favor; choose a breeder that performs the minimum health tests to show that pup will most likely be free of hip or elbow dysplacia; these are genetic tendencies that can cripple a dog as young as 4 months. Do yourself another favor; buy from a breeder that competes with their dogs; AKC or other national titles show he/she has bred dogs built to succeed in the show and/or field dog arena. If you want a dog that looks beautiful but doesn't want to chase birds all day; get one with a lot of conformation titles in the pedigree. If you want a dog that can go all day hunting birds, or running marathons with you, get one that comes from hunting or field dog lines...you can tell because the titles will be behind the dog's name. If you want a dog that looks good, and will be able to do other things you want him/her to do, get one that has titles before the father/mother names and behind them too. Those type of pedigrees show great conformation and the soundness to perform. These qualities are passed to the offspring. The Vizsla is known for beauty, personality, velcro tendencies and abilities...remember that when you look for a puppy. There are so many good breeders; choose one to provide your life companion.


I really appreciate the advice and taking the time to help me assess, especially the info on skills / titles. Im still on the hunt and have decided to take my time and make sure I have ticked all the boxes.


----------



## BumbleBiddleBobble (Dec 10, 2020)

sm69 said:


> Greetings all, I’m new to the forum and being converted from a GSP addiction to a V addiction. I’ve scoured the boards for any info on Coopers ******* line but have come up empty handed. Anybody have any input here? Thanks a bunch in advance!


I got a female from Ray last April from a litter that whelped in late February 2020. She is a great dog but when she was young she was also scared of many things. Especially loud noises. She has gotten better as she has gotten older and more self confident. She does not like to be separated from her pack but that is like most Velcro dogs. She may have been weaned a little early. It looks like Ray keep his pups together but not with the mother. When we arrived at his place the puppies were in large kennel/cage in the garage. I could hear what sounded like a lot of dogs coming from the area behind his home. This area was not visible from where we parked. Ray himself is an older gentleman. Very friendly and verbose. 

She is a beautiful dog but a little small. I think is around 35-40 lbs all muscle at 10-11 months old. She gets so many compliments everywhere we go. Her temperament is great; she has never met a person or dog that she doesn't like. 

She loves to run! Hands down the fast dog at any dog park we visit with her. She needs lots and lots of exercise. We take her on a mile or two bike ride twice a day, one visit to the dog park per day for about an hour of playing, plus a walk or jog after dinner. It is good for us as it keeps us active and good for her because after all that she is a normal lazy house dog. She is wickedly smart and learns quickly but can be naughty in a mischievous way if not exercised or ignored for too long. 

A Vizsla owner I met told me the only way to tire out a Vizsla is to get another Vizsla. We are considering to do just this and thinking about using Rock "N Roz Vizslas also from Texas. Would love to hear anyone's experience with dogs from this kennel.


----------

